# 22" Alum Creek Smallie!



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Met my dad and uncle at Alum Creek today to take them out on my boat for some Father's Day fishing. My Dad caught the first Smallie of the morning on the jig & pig. It was game on after that! While fighting a brutal wind, we ended up catching more smallmouth than I kept track of, 2 rock bass, and 4 or 5 largemouth. The biggest of the day was a monster 22" Fish Ohio Smallie that I caught on... the good old jig & pig. Took a pic, let her go, and then tallied it up as my PB Ohio Smallie.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a Biggun'!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Great smallie!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! That's a great smallie. Congratulations.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

What part of the lake was you in?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome smallie, congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Great smallie what a brute!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Congrats Brian! Great fish!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

Great fish!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> What part of the lake was you in?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Really? The picture is quite revealing if you know the lake.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> What part of the lake was you in?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have only been to alum once and know where that is.
nice smallie by the way


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome Smallie, Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishing flyer,nice catch,and heck of a way to spend fathers day!... delaware, looks like its by the dam... crazy you ask a ? and u get smart but responses. Im assuming theres a reason you asked.. Reason being:you didnt know.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> fishing flyer,nice catch,and heck of a way to spend fathers day!... delaware, looks like its by the dam... crazy you ask a ? and u get smart but responses. Im assuming theres a reason you asked.. Reason being:you didnt know.


See, he asked what "part" of the lake. Since it is divided into three sections by roads, I would have said the lower part if it wasn't so obvious. Rather, you gave a slightly more specific answer for a fish you didn't even catch. Nice!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That is a huge smallie!! You sure you weren't on Erie haha! There are several places on Alum that have a sloping rocky shoreline like that, however, those rocks do go up pretty far so it's got to be the dam. Seems to be the best Smallie area on that lake.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

that's INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Just though it would of been better to say nothing at all, then what you said crittergitter. And ur right I didnt catch the fish, but took a guess at where he caught it,from the backround in the posted pic. And it just so happens the dam is in the southern basin.. And probaly would of been better if i didint say anything at all either other then great looking fish and heck of a day on the water!!! esp spent with family


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

Great fish!!!! Thats larger than any caught for the fish survey report!!!
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/AlumCreekLakeFishingMap/tabid/19471/Default.aspx


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't fish bass but I gotta say that's a huge small mouth!!!!!! Congrats.........


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Just though it would of been better to say nothing at all, then what you said crittergitter. And ur right I didnt catch the fish, but took a guess at where he caught it,from the backround in the posted pic. And it just so happens the dam is in the southern basin.. And probaly would of been better if i didint say anything at all either other then great looking fish and heck of a day on the water!!! esp spent with family


You write what you want when you want. They dont have to read what you write.. I was guessing the damn myself, but I have only been there once and never to the dam. I have read many articles, if you want to catch a fish, head to the dam rip rap. (dreads kinda funny ehh)


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

:B:B:B

Nice job! That is a pig.


----------



## OHBassCrazy (May 10, 2010)

Man that is an awesome smallie!! Alum does it again!!!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Alum is a pretty neat lake... I've been there three times now (twice last year and once this year) and have caught a great smallmouth on the last two trips. It was tough last year though in the heat of the summer... They sure head deep.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

caught one two years ago trolling for Muskie, it went five lbs. It is a good lake for smallies. reminds my of when I would fish Eire before i moved south.


----------

